# He just missed the state record!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

My friend Jim from the One Stop Bait Shop told me yesterday that a mutual friend of ours was fishing a private pond on Monday and caught a 3lb-11oz. crappie that was just under 19". 

I can't remember if it was a white or black crappie. The record it almost broke was 3lb-14.4oz. He did have it weighed at a ceritfied scale but he just missed the record. WOW I can't wait to see the pictures and I will try to get one to post on this. It may show up in the papers somewhere. Keep an eye out for it!

I wouldn't know what I would do if I saw that head coming up through the ice!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

DANG!! What a monster!!!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Now thats a huge crappie


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

how much for directions to that pond?? tell your friend congrats. that's the catch of a lifetime.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow that would be fun. Hey Tigger does Jim have a certified scale in his shop ?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I can't imagine pulling that through the hole. Thats a huge crappie!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like to *two* nice "samiches" to me! Oh yeah!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heck that is a small fish compared to the huge ones that "wish it was you" catches. He said he gets them up to 22" at his illegal to fish lake 

Jim does not have a certified scale at his store.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

This one just missed the record books a few years back.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=3107&ppuser=541


flash-------------------------------out


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like someones sneekin into Meander!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Not Meander...but the place does start with an M.......

flash---------------------------out


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Hay Tigger,

Jim also told me the story about your friends big catch. Nice fish! It would of been nice to get the record. Local dude gets the biggest craaaappppie. Great take! I think Jim said he took it to Giant Eagle or some place like that to get it weighed. 

I think I will take my next big catch to Giant Eagle meat department.... "Hay can you weigh my fish". Priceless!

Budster


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats 1pretty crappie.The biggest I ever caught was a 2 1/2 lb. that was 20yrs.ago haven't came close since.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Budster! I was waiting for you to appear again. The walleyes are close.

Yes I think he took to a scale at Giant Eagle!

It was really at a private pond. I don't even know where it is. It sounds like one of those lakes that nobody has fished for a while. The forgotten lake! He said he caught some others over 15 inches also! Not fair!

I just drove past Meander lake on Monday. I thought there must be some big ones in there! Just like Rockwell.

I hope he gets it mounted.

Jim doesn't have a certified scale.


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Tigger,

We need to hook up this spring. I not sure if you ice fish. If you do, Lets find that pond. Maybe we can get the record. LOL! 

Just think, The first of March we hamered the eye at mosquito. That would be three/four from now.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Heck that is a small fish compared to the huge ones that "wish it was you" catches. He said he gets them up to 22" at his illegal to fish lake quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Thats a good point. With that 78inch pike those fish have to get big to survive. That guy is lucky to have found such a nice pond.


----------

